# Deciding what's best.



## Cbug12 (Jul 28, 2015)

When I got married me and my husband had know each other for 7 months. I found out I was pregnant and then got married. Since our child was born the marriage has basically been a failure. We fight and do not agree on anything that matters. In the last 6 months I have expressed my feelings of being unhappy with him. About 3 months ago he has started trying to be a better husband but I just feel like there is nothing left to save anymore. The unhappiness is overwhelming. He wants to work it out and try to make it work while I just want to end the unhappiness for the last 4 years. I am wrong for feeling this way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Cbug sorry for what ur going through. Has anything changed? Stay strong


----------



## afab (Jul 28, 2015)

Tell us more of what your fights and disagreements are about. Are they just that whatever one says the other automatically says the opposite.


----------

